
Ghostery Plus makes money while blocking publishers from doing the same - GoRudy
https://www.ghostery.com/blog/product-releases/ghostery-plus/
======
dastx
Ghostery is owned by Cliqz, which in turn is owned by Hubert Burda Media. HBM
makes a big chunk of their money from advertisement and tracking. Make of that
what you will.

~~~
municat
Yes, Cliqz and Ghostery are majority-owned by HBM (with Mozialla as a minority
investor). However, Cliqz and Ghostery treat all websites and ads equally, and
make no exception for HBM websits or ads. Everybody can see that when visiting
sites like focus.de or chip.de with Cliqz or Ghostery turned on.

------
GoRudy
I use Ghostery, I also understand websites depend on ads for a meaningful
portion of their revenue. I feel very conflicted that Ghostery should make
money while preventing websites from doing the same.

Anyone else?

~~~
sametmax
No, because they make money without you having really a sense of what you pay.

I'm ok with people asking to pay: give a clear money price, or make content
related ads with no trackers that integrate well in your experience. In my
house, we pay for netflix, github, spotify... I also use Android apps with
discret ads.

I'm ok with people blocking me if I don't want to pay. Paywal ? Fair enough,
I'm not mad at you, you need to make a living. I just hope your content is
worth enough to make people pay for it.

For both those cases, the deal is clear.

But right now, most sites are saying "it's free", while it's not. And for
people not blocking protecting themself, the price is impossible to figure
out, and ever changing, with all those scripts pumping trackers and ads. Not
to mention the user experience is terrible, and sometimes dangerous.

They are making people, and sometime even society, sign checks without a
number on it. Sorry, but not sorry.

TL;DR: If it's free, you don't care that I have an ad blocker. If it's not
free, make the price clear.

------
russley
Use Privacy Badger. It's basically Ghostery but made by EFF.

------
2038AD
I use Ublock Origin + Umatrix + Privacy Badger

